# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  why is this guy increasing the price of his saungo aimbot by 10 dollars everyday?

## Menthora

in the last 24 hours he increased the price by 10, 15 and 25 dollars for his saungo ripoff aimbot
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...d-updated.html

wtf

for 300 usd you can buy the sourcecode and resell it yourself

Source code for sale-Overwatch aimbot，Overwatch hackers,aimbot,Asswatch ,ESP,守望先锋辅助，外挂，自瞄，透视，脚本

----------


## deathblossom

because he thinks people stupid. Well some will be dumb enough to buy it.

----------


## SickerReaper

> because he thinks people stupid. Well some will be dumb enough to buy it.


Exactly  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Gian Maranon

wtf those prices are ridiculous for the quality of hack he's selling :O

----------


## Vulteer

Sanguo ripoff? You've got every single information wrong. All these cheats are the same, they share the same software. He only sells play time codes and nothing else. Next time stop spewing out bullshit.

----------


## dowjones21

The Sanguo source code price was lowered because it was leaked. It has been spread and now honghu can't keep it all to himself anymore. Look at the hack SWZX is selling, it is exactly like Sanguo ESP. He didn't even bother changing the color on the ESP boxes. sad

----------


## Vulteer

> The Sanguo source code price was lowered because it was leaked. It has been spread and now honghu can't keep it all to himself anymore. Look at the hack SWZX is selling, it is exactly like Sanguo ESP. He didn't even bother changing the color on the ESP boxes. sad


Once more misinformation. Look at the cheats Honghu sells. They all have same ESP.

----------


## aleleeee

> The Sanguo source code price was lowered because it was leaked. It has been spread and now honghu can't keep it all to himself anymore. Look at the hack SWZX is selling, it is exactly like Sanguo ESP. He didn't even bother changing the color on the ESP boxes. sad


If it was leaked how come no one posted it here.

----------


## Userpass

> If it was leaked how come no one posted it here.


They have posted it here.

----------


## aleleeee

> They have posted it here.


Weird. Have t seen it

----------


## dowjones21

> They have posted it here.



Yup, and Honghu is trying to get rid of it as fast as possible. He pretty much went into damage-control when he lowered the price to a mere $300 for pure source code. It's leaked, he sold a copy and someone cracked his program. He knew it was over from there and now wants to sell it to the next sucker who doesn't know it's leaked. $300 is unbelievably cheap for a memory based non-AHK aimbot. Poor Honghu, whoever cracked it ruined that piece of income for him

----------


## themegamaster

> Yup, and Honghu is trying to get rid of it as fast as possible. He pretty much went into damage-control when he lowered the price to a mere $300 for pure source code. It's leaked, he sold a copy and someone cracked his program. He knew it was over from there and now wants to sell it to the next sucker who doesn't know it's leaked. $300 is unbelievably cheap for a memory based non-AHK aimbot. Poor Honghu, whoever cracked it ruined that piece of income for him


can you post the link to the sourcecode? or send me a pm

----------


## davis9829

same Send me a pm pls

----------


## duhrrabbit

Send me a PM as well please, thanks!

----------


## namloki18

me too pls, really appreciate !

----------


## dowjones21

Why would anyone post the link to the source code if there are Blizzard employees and Reddit spies on this forum everyday? This is like the most public website for Overwatch cheats, endorsed by reddit's front page. They will just email it to [email protected] and it will be detected in 2 weeks. That's why nobody has posted the source code publicly (old ones got deleted) because it will cause harm to the users who already have it. It's for the greater good and a code of honor among exploiters so piss off pm'ing me for the source code. Honghu has already suffered enough

----------


## deathblossom

> Why would anyone post the link to the source code if there are Blizzard employees and Reddit spies on this forum everyday? This is like the most public website for Overwatch cheats, endorsed by reddit's front page. They will just email it to [email protected] and it will be detected in 2 weeks. That's why nobody has posted the source code publicly (old ones got deleted) because it will cause harm to the users who already have it. It's for the greater good and a code of honor among exploiters so piss off pm'ing me for the source code. Honghu has already suffered enough


people don't use common sense ^^

----------

